

Conflict Over How Open ‘Do Not Track’ Talks Will Be - daegloe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/technology/debating-the-path-to-do-not-track.html

======
magicalist
Nothing like a little techcrunch in your HN.

You should really re-title your submission. You do the community a disservice
when you turn to intellectual dishonesty to fan the flames (which don't even
need any help here anyways).

~~~
daeken
At this point, I'm just flagging articles with sensationalized titles, no
matter the content. We as a community need to enforce a standard of conduct
for submissions, or it'll continue to get worse.

------
killwhitey
>The advertising group, however, defines it as forbidding the serving of
targeted ads to individuals but not prohibiting the collection of data.

Astounding.

------
voidr
If I'd had a site that lived off ads, and someone would come with a Do Not
Track option, I would display a "Then get the hell out of my site" message.

Collecting data is fine, as long as it's handled reasonably. What Washington
should be focused on is what happens to the data after it's been collected?
what control do I have over my own data? These are far more important than
what they are currently focusing on, of coure the advertising group is
deliberately misleading the debate.

------
jerrya
Submitted for your perusal:

"As Internet privacy has become a bigger issue in Washington, technology
companies have been increasing their lobbying. Google and Facebook recently
bolstered their lobbying teams. _Google hired Susan Molinari, a former New
York congresswoman. Facebook hired Greg Maurer, a former aide to House Speaker
John Boehner._ "

